# Powerpivot/Dax convert seconds into minutes



## M1donne (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi all

I have a table of raw data that comes from my cycle powermeter details various metrics recorded every 2 seconds or so, I want to use the raw data in a powerpivot dashboard but want to change the x axis of my chart to report minutes rather than seconds.....

At the moment the format is as follows...what is the easiest way to convert it to minutes using Dax?


00.0170.0330.050.0670.0830.10.1170.1330.15



<tbody>

</tbody>Any help would be appreciated, should be simple but I'm not getting anywhere.

Regards


----------



## scottsen (Oct 5, 2014)

Well, generally you are just going to ... multiply it by 60, but in general, you kind of want to avoid doing that in the power pivot table (as you are duplicating a column of facts, which isn't great for perf).

I would generally do this in a measure:   Total Foo := SUM(MyTable[Foo]) * 60

(Measures are called Calculated Fields in 2013).  Obviously if you are trying to show an average over some period of time it's vaguely more interesting.


----------

